# Crashes in two mins after start up



## rajdori (Jun 12, 2020)

Once I clicked "download video" link inside BBC iPlayer app, my t4ks crashed. 

Now everytine I start t4ks, it loops through Street up screens but not able to start. Once I disconnect the power and then connect again, it is able to boot up. But then crashes in two mins.

I'm suspecting that the download process is running in the background and is crashing it.

Any way to confirm this and kill that process?

Or I should just reset it and spend two hours installing and setting up all apps?

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajdori (Jun 12, 2020)

A related question. If I need to reset it, any way to re-install all apps and apply my current settings?

I mean, any way to backup the installation, like we can do for Android phones?

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------

